# Possum Creek info?



## gulfvet

I thought I heard or read somewhere that no fishing license was necessary at Possum Creek just like at Carriage Hill. Is that true or am I not remembering correctly? I couldn't find anything about it on the Possum Creek page of the Metroparks site. I have the same question about Madison Lakes.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

if i remember correctly, there is two "lakes" to fish at possum. i personally have never fished there but i think i was told that the no license was required to fish the smaller of the two. this could be wrong info on that so dont quote me. where is madison lakes?


----------



## Nightprowler

Possum Creek
Fish, free-of-charge and without a license, in ponds and Argonne Lake. There is a 10-inch minimum size on bass and a six-fish limit per day. The ponds are stocked on the first Friday of each month. During warm months, the ponds are stocked with catfish. Trout is introduced to the ponds during cold months (typically December through February or March). Every year, many Night Fishing programs are offered. Non-motorized boats are permitted on Argonne Lake. Ice fishing is permitted, but ice conditions are not monitored. 

http://www.metroparks.org/GetOutside/fishing.aspx

*This info is from their website, toward the bottom of the the page on the above link.*
I didn't write it, I just copied and pasted it...lol.

Good Fishin'
NightProwler


----------



## redman84

Was there here recently and the size limit on the bass is not 10 inches. I have never fished anywhere where that was the size limit. It is 14 inches. 
Most all the metro parks are a no license required.


----------



## gulfvet

Thanks for the link, 'Prowler!


----------



## gulfvet

I'm also happy to know that non-motorized watercraft are allowed on Argonne. That will simplify my fly fishing, once I get a boat.


----------



## Lunkers

You do not a license to fish any "Pond" in a metro park(in 2010). If it is connected to a creek or river you need a license. Self contained ponds are fishable without a license. Possum creek has several ponds on one side that they stock and Argonne lake on the other side. Bass limits have changed several times over the years. Regulations are posted. I have never fished any other metro ponds.


----------



## gulfvet

"You do not a license to fish any "Pond" in a metro park(in 2010)."

Does this apply to the pond in Lofino Park by the Beavercreek Y?

Never mind, I was able to answer my own question. You need a license there.

Does anybody know if they drained the Lagoon in Eastwood again this winter? I've been waiting for the lagoon to rebound back to what it was in 1996 and 1997 but they kept draining it to make things all "pretty".


----------



## redman84

I was over at the lagoon the other day and the water was still there so I don't think they drained it.


----------



## Lunkers

I went to Possum Creek last night to find something fishable. Couple little pecks in Argonne but no hook ups. Went over to the stock ponds and people were everywhere. They stocked the place last weekend. I did manage to catch a Rainbow on a plastic worm. Those who know me knows I only target Bass.Who would have thought.....a rainbow. I gave it to a fella that had been fishing with power bait stuff all evening without a bite. First cast with a straight worm and one fish. Just goes to show.........thats fishin'....go figure.....Tight Lines!


----------

